# God damn virus



## Cam (May 6, 2011)

Fuck, fuck, fuck, fuckity FUCK

My computer got a very odd virus. I honestly dont know how I got it, but  my only lead is that my e-mail got spammed out about 2 weeks ago. But  anyways, this virus likes to open up a boatload of blank windows, and  then wont let me click on anything until it eventually blue screens. 

Ive dealt with alot of viruses like this before, but usually I can take  care of them with a simple system restore. But nope. This mother fucker  is like the Chuck Norris of viruses. 

I tried 4 different anti viruses. Each scanned, found infected files,  then removed them. But the symptoms were still there. Also tried system  restore (no go), removing random unknown programs (no go) and even safe  modes arent even working

What kicks me in the balls about this, is that I have several different music softwares on there. EXPENSIVE music softwares .-. 

Right now, it looks like im gonna just save all my music, pictures,  porn and videos to a USB, then restore the computer to factory  settings and just buy my softwares again

Anyone have any ideas I could use as a final resort before having to restore my whole computer? Because having $1500 to myself and NOT music softwares would be really dandy


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Jesus Christ that is a weird virus. How did you get it???

I know someone more tech-savvy would be able to help you


----------



## Cam (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Jesus Christ that is a weird virus. How did you get it???



Like I said, I really have no fucking clue as to how the fuck it came about .-.

For some reason, I do think it is Hotmail related...

My email was hacked, and sent spam. And shortly before shit hit the fan, my MSN was acting really funny, and still acts up whenever I turn the computer on.

At this point I cant keep the computer on longer than 3 minutes before it blue screens


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Cam said:


> Like I said, I really have no fucking clue as to how the fuck it came about .-.
> 
> For some reason, I do think it is Hotmail related...
> 
> ...


 
Ohh goodness, that stupid fucking msn spam thing. HURR DURR, CHECK OUT THIS IQ TEST HURRR
Yeah, my friends got it  I told them to change their passwords
What about malwarebytes? What about safe mode? [that's the extent to my comp knowledge lol]


----------



## SnowFox (May 6, 2011)

Why on earth would you pay for all your software again? :shock:

Did you try this: http://www.freesoftwareandporn.com/super_reallygood_antivirus.exe ?


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Why on earth would you pay for all your software again? :shock:
> 
> Did you try this: http://www.freesoftwareandporn.com/super_reallygood_antivirus.exe ?


 
wtf kind of website is "freesoftwareandporn"


----------



## SnowFox (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> wtf kind of website is "freesoftwareandporn"



The second best website ever!


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 6, 2011)

It sounds like it installed a rootkit, so it can basically operate at a level below the operating system itself.

As a last resort, I suggest you try and use ComboFix, but you should try backing up all your stuff FIRST.  ComboFix, while it generally works, is not for the faint of heart.

http://www.combofix.org/

Yes, it is a ligit piece of software.


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> It sounds like it installed a rootkit, so it can basically operate at a level below the operating system itself.
> 
> As a last resort, I suggest you try and use ComboFix, but you should try backing up all your stuff FIRST.  ComboFix, while it generally works, is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> ...


http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/files/file/197-combofix-by-subs/

>Combofix was never intended to be run by the average user
>[...]it appears simple, it is a tremendously complicated tool[...]
>There is a large, complex Combofix tutorial, but it is not publicly available[...]
   >If you don't have access to the tutorial, you can't properly diagnose logs, create removal scripts, or run special directives. You may think your system is clean, while it still has active malware.
>Please, don't run Combofix unless under supervision of someone that knows how to use it. Leave it to the experts.


----------



## CannotWait (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/files/file/197-combofix-by-subs/
> 
> >Combofix was never intended to be run by the average user
> >[...]it appears simple, it is a tremendously complicated tool[...]
> ...


 
Try booting another operating system from a disc and use that until you find a way to rid yourself of the virus without deleting you expensive stuff. Then switch back.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> >Combofix was never intended to be run by the average user
> >[...]it appears simple, it is a tremendously complicated tool[...]
> >There is a large, complex Combofix tutorial, but it is not publicly available[...]
> >If you don't have access to the tutorial, you can't properly diagnose logs, create removal scripts, or run special directives. You may think your system is clean, while it still has active malware.
> >Please, don't run Combofix unless under supervision of someone that knows how to use it. Leave it to the experts.


 
And?  I've used it before, it's suprisingly effective.  More over, he's gonna format the thing anyway, so if ComboFix messes it up he'll just have to carry on with his original plan.  Worst case scenario is no improvement is made, best case scenario is that it works.


----------



## Runefox (May 6, 2011)

Well, Combofix is actually pretty easy to use... But GMER is probably a better idea for smashing rootkits without needing to know much about what it can do.


----------



## Cam (May 6, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Why on earth would you pay for all your software again? :shock:
> 
> Did you try this: http://www.freesoftwareandporn.com/super_reallygood_antivirus.exe ?



Tried a couple moments ago.... nothing ;~;

I applaud whoever the fuck created this virus... it sure is kicking alot of anti-virus ass



AshleyAshes said:


> And?  I've used it before, it's suprisingly effective.  More over, he's gonna format the thing anyway, so if ComboFix messes it up he'll just have to carry on with his original plan.  Worst case scenario is no improvement is made, best case scenario is that it works.


 
Ill try this next... im down to do anything at this point to save myself from buying software again .-. I just gotta get a flash drive, so I can get into safe mode and take all my files out first.


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

Cam said:


> Ill try this next... im down to do anything at this point to save myself from buying software again .-. I just gotta get a flash drive, so I can get into safe mode and take all my files out first.


 How do you know it wont infect your usb


----------



## Cam (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> How do you know it wont infect your usb



If it does then im just gonna slit my wrists :V

Besides, I dont really think any of my personal files are the ones infected. All I need to get off it are my journal entries, music files, pictures & video, and I think thats it. Everything else but the music equipment I can deal being without


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 6, 2011)

I seriously doubt you need to re-purchase your software if you re-install Windows. If you do, that sure is some dodgy software you're using.


----------



## Runefox (May 6, 2011)

Cam said:


> If it does then im just gonna slit my wrists :V


 Infecting USB drives basically comes down to adding an autorun.inf file along with some EXE somewhere. Insert into a computer with autorun disabled, and it's no threat. Delete the autorun.inf and it's also no threat.


----------



## net-cat (May 7, 2011)

http://www.malwarebytes.org/

I have used that in quite a while, but they were pretty good at finding and removing viruses when I last used them.

As for the USB device, make sure the computer you plug it into is set to show hidden and system files.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Cam said:


> I applaud whoever the fuck created this virus... it sure is kicking alot of anti-virus ass.


 
I'm going to go look up how to write a virus.


----------



## Cam (May 7, 2011)

net-cat said:


> http://www.malwarebytes.org/
> 
> I have used that in quite a while, but they were pretty good at finding and removing viruses when I last used them.
> 
> As for the USB device, make sure the computer you plug it into is set to show hidden and system files.



That was one of the 5 anti viruses I have tried now .-.

I emailed my manager, and she is going to see if she can find a backup of 1 if not all the programs I lost. Right now im trying to figure out if I can get my computer back to factory default settings, without a restore disk.


I must also add that any anti virus I download, the virus changes the desktop icon to a weird looking "U".


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 8, 2011)

To research on viruses, check out Danoct1 on youtube, or his forum about malware, MalWareUP.


----------



## Thou Dog (May 8, 2011)

You can back up all your stuff to a USB pen drive? I figured you'd use an external hard drive. It is probably worth getting a large external backup device in any case, if you can afford it. (Hey, you can get 500GB for under $70.)


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 11, 2011)

Thou Dog said:


> You can back up all your stuff to a USB pen drive? I figured you'd use an external hard drive. It is probably worth getting a large external backup device in any case, if you can afford it. (Hey, you can get 500GB for under $70.)


 
If it's a file infecter virus, that would be no good, and even in some cases, a stupid idea.


----------



## keretceres (May 11, 2011)

Have you tried Comodo? If not, you get a temporary subscription to live support, with the free version (I think its a month or something) They are VERY good at helping if you needed it and as it is a professional looking at your system its better than just formatting out right , though Comodo is not for people that want to relax and have no involvement with the running of their system...

Just another thought... What happened to the installers etc of the software?


----------



## Thou Dog (May 11, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> If it's a file infecter virus, that would be no good, and even in some cases, a stupid idea.


 That was already covered in an earlier post here in this thread.

A friend of mine has an odd but apparently effective approach to the problem: he keeps everything backed up so that, should he run into any software issue he's too lazy to try to fix (viruses or OS problems), his answer is to reinstall the OS and retrieve his files from backup. Now, that doesn't help you with issues like software licenses that are good for a limited number of installations.

OP: can we assume you no longer have the original installation packages?


----------



## Volkodav (May 11, 2011)

Cam said:


> That was one of the 5 anti viruses I have tried now .-.
> 
> I emailed my manager, and she is going to see if she can find a backup of 1 if not all the programs I lost. Right now im trying to figure out if I can get my computer back to factory default settings, without a restore disk.
> 
> ...


 
What about renaming any antivirus you download to something else? I heard some viruses will say "no way *close*" to anything they can detect as antivirus


----------

